# very very slow



## 1357

hi there
i'm new here, so i'll appreciate a quick impressive answer!
lol
i've bought a new D925XBC and a new DDR2 1G, to match my new PX7800GT,after i've fixed everything together when i press the on butten, the fans start working, but not after 10-15 sec's the screen comes to life...
the (very big) problem is, the computer is very slow!!!
i tried a new clean install on a formated drive, but still it's very slow

it could be an overheat problem, but how can i verify that,and if so how can i fix the problem?


----------



## Kornowski

So, you've got:

D925XBC Intel Board
1GB DDR2 RAM
7800GT

What processor do you have?
Is it a lot slower than the system you had before?


----------



## 1357

i've got a intel pentium 4 3600 ghz

and what do you mean by:
"Is it a lot slower than the system you had before?"

my previos processor was 2.4 ghz...

but it's not that kind of slow,i'm talking reeeal slow


----------



## oscaryu1

sluggish? well try another HDD, go to CMOS and check temps, reapply thermal paste, what OS are you using? is it genuine?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

What is your HDD? What kind of RAM do you have (667Mhz, etc).


----------



## heyman421

It's overheating and throttling itself.


----------



## 1357

wow thx for the replays!

what do you mean by sluggish?
as for the HDD i have a SATA WD 80GB and checked it to be with no errors

"go to CMOS and check temps, reapply thermal paste"
i'm not so sure i got this...

i'm using a windows XP and of course it's genuine...

i've got a kingston 1g 667mhz ddr2 cl5 

"It's overheating and throttling itself"

i also did'nt get this part


----------



## ceewi1

As the computer is beginning to start up, push the Del key to get into the BIOS.  One of the menus should be called PC Health Status or Hardware Monitoring, or something similar.  Go into this menu and you should see your current CPU temperature displayed.  Tell us what that is.

As for reapplying thermal paste, its a useful step to try if your temperatures are too high (you should also ensure that the heatsink is positioned correctly).  Basically, it involves removing the heatsink from the CPU, cleaning the existing thermal paste off both the heatsink and CPU and applying a fresh layer of thermal paste (use about the equivalent of a grain and a half of rice).


----------



## oscaryu1

ceewi1 said it all =) good luck!


----------



## 1357

i'll let you know about my CPU temperature later
cuz i'm installing now some windows updates and it's very slow...

as for the following...i'm realy sorry but i did'nt understand a word:

"As for reapplying thermal paste, its a useful step to try if your temperatures are too high (you should also ensure that the heatsink is positioned correctly). Basically, it involves removing the heatsink from the CPU, cleaning the existing thermal paste off both the heatsink and CPU and applying a fresh layer of thermal paste (use about the equivalent of a grain and a half of rice)."

if it can help, i also have a very high cpu usage around 100% mostly


----------



## Vipernitrox

thermal paste is the sticky stuff between your cpu and the heatsink/fan that is on top of the cpu to cool it. It's usefull to change it sometimes as it gets dirty, is badly applied or just not applied at all. You changed your cpu right? Did you put on some white sticky stuff in between the cpu and the heatsink/fan?


----------



## 1357

Vipernitrox said:


> thermal paste is the sticky stuff between your cpu and the heatsink/fan that is on top of the cpu to cool it. It's usefull to change it sometimes as it gets dirty, is badly applied or just not applied at all. You changed your cpu right? Did you put on some white sticky stuff in between the cpu and the heatsink/fan?



it is new 
and i nerver heard of\see what your talking about,
i have fans and under are a squares grey metals.
so, where exactly is this "paste"?


----------



## Kornowski

The paste just helps to seperate some of the heat from the CPU to the heat sink and fan.

It's normally a grey colour.


----------



## 1357

OK i'll check it out


----------



## 1357

OK so i've checked. and there is some "gray sticky stuff".
now, how do i know if theres enough, if it's good, if i need to change it.
and if i do need to change it, how do i do that?!
and by the way, is it normal that the screen only turns on after 10 or so sec's?
i think it might be the key to the problem


----------



## Vipernitrox

if its still sticky and not rock hard it's probably good. And you just need a little bit. a little layer over the bottom of your heatsink is enough.


----------



## 1357

well,is a bit sticky, but not much.
you think it's good enough?
anyway, what do you think about the screen?


----------



## 1357

after i closed the case, and pressed on the comp, made 4 beeps, one high one low one high one low, then after a few times ,said, that due to overheating the comp has shut down.


----------



## heyman421

you probably just killed your cpu, man

did you even check the temps before you started messing with the heatsink?  Maybe the fan just needed turned up, or maybe it was something completely different.

That's not for the inexperienced.  If that sink's not seated right, your cpu will be DONE.


----------



## 1357

thx for the warm words mate
anyway it's up and running again,but still very slow...
anything?


----------



## heyman421

like i said, did you ever check your temps?

You're really not giving anyone much to work with.


----------



## holdenssx

After you check your temperatures, open the task manager and see what processes are using your CPU
To do this:
Press *Ctrl+Alt+Delete*
Go to the *Processes* tab
Under the CPU column are there any programs that are using a lot of CPU(25-99)? 
If so, repost with the processes that are using alot of CPU.


----------



## 1357

before checking for the paste, the temperatures were, around 48 for the processor. and around 30 for the other fans...now, well now i know something's wrong...it's around 100!(C!!!), so i've shut it down real quick...
and the same for the other fans 
please help i DONT want CPU to be DONE
as for the Processes, nothing out of the ordinery...


----------



## wizle

Do you have (hi-jack this) if so give us a screen shot

can someone give him a link!!


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

judging from the before-and-after temperature, seems like when you installed back the heatsink, it was done incorrectly...
make sure that the heatsink is placed firmly


----------



## 1357

i have it,but i'll run it later.
i'm affraid right now...


----------



## wizle

We can relate


----------



## 1357

now that i've checked the heat...here it is
52 -ish for the processor
38 -ish
42 -ish for the fans

the comp is still slow and has a slow startup...
like i said a installed a new windows on a formatted drive

here is the log from hijackthis

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:08:21 PM, on 5/3/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
D:\My Downloads\Programs\hijackthis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tintin.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelAudioStudio] "C:\Program Files\Intel Audio Studio\\INTELAUDIOSTUDIO.EXE" TRAY
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll


----------



## taylormsj

Maybe you have a virus if CPU is at 100% and slow


----------



## PabloTeK

If you removed the heatsink from the CPU then there's your problem, you have destroyed the bonds between the heatsink paste on the CPU and on the heatsink. The only way to help remedy this is to get some after market paste such as Arctic Silver 5. When applying it only use the amount roughly equivalent to a grain of rice and spread it evenly and thinly over the CPU. Then run the PC for 4 hours and then leave it off overnight for the paste to set properly.


----------



## 1357

i ran a scan with NOD32 and no thearts were found.
as for the paste do you think it'll be wiser just to buy a new heatsink and fan?
it's not that much, and if you think that's the problem then i'll buy a new one and get it over with


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

what you need to do is not buy another heatsink+fan but rather re-apply the thermal paste.

clean off the thermal paste that you have right now using rubbing alcohol and wipe it off using a lint-free cloth (like those for your eye-glasses). After that, apply Arctic Silver 5 and follow the guide written by GCR.

make sure that the heatsink+fan is firmly attached to the motherboard and not slanted before you turn on your computer.


----------



## Vipernitrox

if you want to really clean out your computer from spyware and other crap try this. Configure it first. Try a look around in the options and turn on and of what you want. Then run it (takes about an hour and a half). But it uses a couple of different spyware and virus removal tools (a rootkit remover to if i remember correctly). I love the program run it every now and then.


----------



## 1357

is it easy to find this Arctic Silver 5, cuz i know it's alot more easy to find a heatsink+fan, 2-3 hours and it's here...but u say this Arctic Silver 5 will do?
how much do you think it'll coast?


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

well, Arctic Silver 5 is usually the commonly used thermal paste (most popular, not sure if it is the best).

if you are in US, you can get in www.newegg.com for USD 5.99

if you are in Canada, try www.tigerdirect.com

if you are in UK, try www.ebuyer.co.uk (not sure about this one)

and also many other online stores which i don't know of.
supposedly, your local should have one or two of this in stock. not sure though best is check with your local computer shop.


----------



## 1357

thx a lot!
i'll check it out,but if they dont have it, your sure a new heatsink\fan will do the job


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

your heatsink+fan is not the problem, its the thermal paste...
without the thermal paste your brand new heatsink+fan won't do you any good...
even if you buy the most expensive heatsink+fan in the world

as people have been saying, thermal paste is what connects and transfers the heat from your processor to the heatsink pipes. without the paste, the heat will not transfer and hence will cause an overheating problem in your processor.

Arctic Silver 5 is considered good because it has a high silver content which good for heat transfer. If you cannot find it in your local store, you could probably be ok if you buy one that has a really high silver content (like 90%-95%, not sure how high is the silver content in AS5)


----------



## 1357

yeah a got that, i just thought that if i'll buy a new heatsink+fan i'll get with it some paste, since i didnt see any not on the CPU nor on the heatsink+fan, and i really do think it'll be a problem to find this patse...


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

what is the temp now?

if its still quite high, i guess your next course of action is get a AS5 online if your local comp store don't have it. It is better than getting a new heatsink IMO.

after everything is done and your comp is still slow, try running CCleaner to clean up the registry for unnecessary entries... (im not sure whether you ahve tried this)


----------



## 1357

i'm gonna (try) get this paste though i'm not so optimistic about findin'
i'll let yall know
thx everyone


----------



## 1357

hi all!
good news is the AS5 finaly came!
bad news is the comp is still very slow...

i'll check in 4 hours like GCR said, hopfully it'll work faster then...


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

hey,

after you run the 4 hours, try cleaning up some spyware in your comp.
not sure whether you have tried this... do some registry cleaning too using CCleaner...

good luck


----------



## 1357

i dont know about that, see, it's newly installed on a formatted drive, anyways of course i'll try it but i dont think it'll help...
anyone think the clue might be with the screen turning on after 10 sec's from me pressing the ON butten?


----------



## 1357

OK so the temps are
51 for the CPU
39
43 for the fans

do i really need to wait a night just to varify?
i'm afraid it's not the paste...
or perhaps i did'nd use enough paste?
any ideas???


----------



## PabloTeK

If the GFX card is made by LeadTek/WinFast then there's your problem as they count their VRAM before POSTing and on the Mesh it can take a while for the monitor to switch on.


----------



## 1357

yes it is, 
although i did'nt get a word out of this:
"as they count their VRAM before POSTing and on the Mesh it can take a while for the monitor to switch on"
nothing i can do right?

anyway, why else could my comp go so slow?!


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

what is the full specification of your comp again??


----------



## 1357

D925XBC Intel Board
intel pentium 4 3600 
kingston 1GB DDR2 RAM
winfast 7800GT
SATA WD 80GB 

anything else?


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

im guessing your OS is Windows XP?

what the speed of your RAM?
if you are not sure, try getting CPU-Z from here: http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php

EDIT: sorry for asking these questions... coz your temp seems to be fine now but your system still slow


----------



## 1357

yes my OS is XP
my ram is a kingston 1g 667mhz ddr2 cl5 
i know!
think re-installing windows will help?
i dont realy mind now that it's empty and all...


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

yeah, try that... *cross fingers*
I can't think of any other problem...

after you re-install windows, make sure you update all the drivers...
sound, video, etc... update your BIOS too, it might need it... not sure though


----------



## 1357

i've updated the BIOS, 
i've also used scandisk and defragmented the drive!
but still the comp is slow! 
my temp's now are:
45-6 when i'm not using 51-2 when i do
38                             41  
44                             49

anyone?
please!? 
i'm getting real depressed...   

i've also ran Hitman pro 2, but my computer is stil slow


----------



## qweasdzxc

I have the same problem!
did some one find a solution?


----------



## 1357

no


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l

hmmm... at this point... I have ran out of ideas for solution, unfortunately...
maybe someone with more experience can help with the problem...


----------



## 1357

ok   

GCR:
"If the GFX card is made by LeadTek/WinFast then there's your problem as they count their VRAM before POSTing and on the Mesh it can take a while for the monitor to switch on"

is there anything i can do to avoid this?
it's kinda annoying...


----------



## 1357

i've checked the BIOS and there it says.....
3.40 GHZ
800 MHz
533 MHz
weird...cuz it still says in windows 
Intel(R) 
Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
3.40 GHZ, 1.00 GB of RAM
Physical Address Extension
what should i do??!!
anyway the comp is still slow!!!

i've loaded the default on the BIOS and re-inserted the BIOS jumpper
and the USB still isn't working!

i've read that my RAM might not be "comfertable" woth my board...
what do you think?


----------



## PabloTeK

1357 said:


> ok
> 
> GCR:
> "If the GFX card is made by LeadTek/WinFast then there's your problem as they count their VRAM before POSTing and on the Mesh it can take a while for the monitor to switch on"
> 
> is there anything i can do to avoid this?
> it's kinda annoying...



I doubt it, all Leadtek cards do it and my old FX5200 spent a while on it's own BIOS screen...

The 3.40GHz is your clock speed, 800MHz will be your FSB and the 533MHz will be the RAM's clock speed.


----------



## 1357

OK thx GCR...

but my computer is still slow!

tell me what to do!!

please?!


----------

